# losing weight ...



## PrettyInPink101 (Nov 19, 2007)

well i hate 2 say it but UGH i kinda have this double chin T_T but ive been losing weight so now it seems like its even more noticable..and i was wondring, is plastic surgery the only way 2 firm the skin under ur chin?


----------



## jenii (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm honestly not sure. Because my mom's lost a lot of weight over the years, and her double chin won't go away.

Mine seems to stay the same no matter how my weight changes.

So, I'm really not sure. I hope I won't have to go the plastic surgery route, since I can't afford it, but... I don't see how it's gonna go away otherwise.

Just lose what you're gonna lose, and then think about what to do with the chin. Maybe ask a doctor about it, I'm sure a doctor would know what people usually do about this.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Nov 21, 2007)

This is going to sound a bit silly......

My mom was told by this lady who owned a make up and spa place that using your toner and slightly  "slapping" yourself under the chin and around the cheeks  in the mornings and night would help tone the skin....
So my mom has been doing that for years and when we look back at old photos, her face is noticeably toned...but again, I can't promise you that it is because of what she did...

She would just put toner on her palm and fingers and just tap her face...

If anyone has any insight or experience or have heard this let me know lol its funny but my mom keeps telling me that that is all it takes 

Thats my random insight


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swt_int3ntions* 

 
_If anyone has any insight or experience or have heard this let me know lol its funny but my mom keeps telling me that that is all it takes 

Thats my random insight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well, I know if you use eye cream you should pat underneath your eyes as you put it on because it loosens the collected fluid under there. It probably does the same thing under your neck, helps release clollected fluid.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 26, 2007)

i think it may have something to do with genetics but im not sure at all on that one.

I have some friends that are fit but they still have sort of a double chin, whereas on the other hand im pretty chubby and i have no double chin. I think alot of it just depends on how you are i guess.


----------



## ndn-ista (Jan 4, 2008)

OMG I have the same problem. Over the past year, I got a double chin, but people say my body looks slimmer. I mean I did gain weight over the year, around 5-7 lbs, and i lost some of it but I still have this double chin. I HATE it, I try bronzer on my neck and around my jawline, it helps but not a lot. Mine is more noticeable because my face is rounder and I have a shorter neck. I never had a double chin before, but then again I was like 90 lbs before too. Ugh, I SO want plastic surgery!


----------



## Melly44 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh same here.. i have that chin thing, i hate my when people take pictures of the side of my face! *HATE IT*!..


----------

